# Google Wallet Antitrust



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Why is Verizon banning the Google wallet app so that they can eventually put their own Isis app on the S3 and other phones not considered anti trust??? Seems to me that back in the 90's Microsoft got sued and lost for something very similar... Also under Block C licence arent they not allowed to discriminate and block the use of any lawful application??? I found a Verizon quote on the subject --

"Google Wallet is different from other widely-available m-commerce services. Google Wallet does not simply access the operating system and basic hardware of our phones like thousands of other applications. Instead, in order to work as architected by Google, Google Wallet needs to be integrated into a new, secure and proprietary hardware element in our phones.We are continuing our discussions with Google on this issue."​
Why if the app needs proprietary hardware to run on the phone can it run on rooted or other versions?​


----------



## skippythegoat (Jul 3, 2011)

It requires an NFC chip, a piece of hardware not all devices have. The reason it works on certain rooted phones is because they already have the chip.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

skippythegoat said:


> It requires an NFC chip, a piece of hardware not all devices have. The reason it works on certain rooted phones is because they already have the chip.


All galaxy S3 phones have nfc


----------



## thirtyftfl (Aug 27, 2011)

It's not the nfc they are talking about. There is a secure element in the phone that stores the wallet info. If your not carefully you can break it messing with wallet and switching roms. They only fix for that is a new phone. On another note, Google wallet is now cloud based so I don't see how they can use that excuse now.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

it's competition. corporations these days are constantly trying to create monopolies and nobody gives a crap about it. have you read anything apple does with their ridiculous patent suits? it's the same thing. it doesn't hurt or affect them in any way except that it is better than what they have so they can't allow you to use the superior product that they don't profit from.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> it's competition. corporations these days are constantly trying to create monopolies and nobody gives a crap about it. have you read anything apple does with their ridiculous patent suits? it's the same thing. it doesn't hurt or affect them in any way except that it is better than what they have so they can't allow you to use the superior product that they don't profit from.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Google antitrust

The Galaxy


----------



## Golfman560 (Sep 15, 2011)

Seeing as how they just got fined for banning tethering apps in the marketplace, why is Google Wallet hasn't anything been done about Google Wallet?


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Someone has to file the complaint with the FCC I would also suggest contacting the EFF to see if they are willing to go after Verizon over wallet and the boatloader


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

thirtyftfl said:


> It's not the nfc they are talking about. There is a secure element in the phone that stores the wallet info. If your not carefully you can break it messing with wallet and switching roms. They only fix for that is a new phone. On another note, Google wallet is now cloud based so I don't see how they can use that excuse now.


.... sigh...

EVERY phone that has NFC has a secure element. This has nothing to do with it, it's simply corporate greed. They have a competitor in the works.

As much as I slam/hate Verizon, I doubt I'll ever leave ;-) 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Personally, I agree. Verizon should be fined for not allowing Wallet due to the Block C restrictions.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.fcc.gov/complaints


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

puk3n said:


> http://www.fcc.gov/complaints


I think we should all call and complain about Verizon blocking wallet! If we get enough people they will have to investigate. Call and tell them that you think the fcc should bring an antitrust case against Verizon for removing wallet thus lowering competition for isis (wallet knockoff)!

The Galaxy


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> I think we should all call and complain about Verizon blocking wallet! If we get enough people they will have to investigate. Call and tell them that you think the fcc should bring an antitrust case against Verizon for removing wallet thus lowering competition for isis (wallet knockoff)!
> 
> The Galaxy


The FCC is too busy getting handjobs from Verizon and the other telcos to care. I've filled tons of complaints with them and all you get is a 3rd party call telling you that they are "looking into it". It's a worthless organization. There's no other way to put it. That's why that higher-up lady that worked at the FCC quit and got a job lobbying for comcast despite some very pissed off people. That's how much they care.


----------

